# Struggling with what to say in Donor information...



## gingerbread latte (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I wonder if anyone could help!

I'm egg sharing and still need to complete my donor information. I've done all the fact stuff, like eye and hair colour, etc. as I found that stuff easy. What I'm struggling with, is what to put in the donor information sheet about me. I think I have a block as I think this information could (potentially) be so important to someone in the future. I also know that there is a chance that this may never be read if any potential children aren't told that they are from a donor egg.

Coupled with my 'block' I hate writing about me and find it much easier to concentrate on negative things to say!! I have asked a few close friends to write a few words about how they percieve me and what they think my traits are, etc. and I got some lovely words back, so may try to incorporate their words into it to (my lovely DH wrote one too, it was a little truthful in places...I don't think I'm quite as clumsy as he made out!)

Am I overthinking this...did anyone else feel this way or am I just being silly? I just want to write something lovely for someone to read in the future, if that should ever happen...

Any help and tips would be welcome, I'm at the clinic for my baseline scan on Monday and I just know they'll ask me for it...again!!!! I have a plan for the weekend, tying myself to a chair and desk - I will get it done!!

Good luck to all egg donors and recipients - fingers crossed 2010 will be our year!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm struggling with the thought of this as well. I don't know what it is that the potential child may want to know. I saw a post about this though on a thread for people receiving donor eggs. I'll try to find it to post xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello both of you

I have done 3 of these forms now and at first I paniced and honestly didnt know what to write.. But once you calm down you will know. 

All I wrote was about me and my family. What I was like as a person, things that I share with my family. All you have to think is..... If you were a child concieved by a donor and you had the chance to read something about the person who donated, what would you want to know?? 

Just write from the heart, dont panic there is no right or wrong answers. 

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Natalie...did you write it in quite a formal way...almost like you would describe yourself on a job application form If you don't mind me asking how did you start yours off? DF is of the opinion that we shouldn't write the letter it as it's optional but I think if I was conceived by donor eggs I would quite like to know something. Although on the other hand my career etc is unlikely to have much impact on the potential child. I have no idea what else to include. Would it be more like things like being a caring person? 


I am going to discuss it more at the counselling session but would like some kind of idea before hand as well xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

I wrote it as I was writing a letter, so very imformal...... I started it by saying that I was married, what my interests were. ect. Then it just flowed. 

You know sometimes you just do things like your mum or dad or you have something about you that can only come from you mum and dad.. Now that might be due to being with them all the time.... But also it could be biological. I just though that someone would want to know, Just incase. Like they would read it and think... My god thats where it comes from. 

Your donating your eggs, so your a very caring and beautiful person and the child should know that. So I think informal is the best.

N xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gingerbread latte (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Natalie and Jo82,

Thank you so much for your replies, I got these posts after I gave my forms in this morning, but I had figured out what and how I wanted to say it on saturday. I think its like anything, once you put the words on the scree/paper then it just flows. I think you know in your heart how you want it to be and how it should read and if it comes from you, how can it be wrong?!

I thought it would take me hours and that I would re-write it again and again, but I think it had been mulling around my head for so long, I knew the words I wanted to say.

Good luck with yours Jo, you'll be fine.

Thanks again, GBL xxxxx


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you both. I have a while to go yet before we get the full go ahead as we still need to have the counselling appointment and chromosomal bloods done xxx


----------

